# Hermies Pollinating other plants?



## BlackWidowGrow (Mar 17, 2014)

So I had a grow with 7 plants and 6 different strains (two white widows).
Every plant had some seeds in it, some with a lot while a few with only a couple.
I know at least 5 of them hermied (the other two plants had only a few seeds).

I guess I should of added that I was trying to stress my girls into going hermy. After I had cut off the tops I let the lower branches go about a month longer and I also poke the stems with tacks.


*Does anyone know how likely the plants are to cross with other plants as opposed to themselves?* 
Would most of the seeds be crosses with themselves?
Would it be 50/50?
75/25?

I had a circulation fan this grow. So the air movement was moderate, I also moved the plants around to water them and keep the light spread even which could of moved the pollen into the air.

If anyone was curious of the strains this is what they were:

White Widow (two of these)
Blueberry Gum
Great White Shark
Skunk (13? or maybe 11, I don't know)
Spicey White Devil (a few seeds)
Mekong high (a few seeds)

Thanks for any responses! 

I'm currently growing 3 of the seeds from a White Widow hermie, and 1 seed from a Green Poison Hermie (the other plant that grow was an OG #18 ) If you want to, check out my grow journal


----------



## jaybray (Mar 17, 2014)

Hermies produce hermies get some clones or seeds from a reputable seed bank. You will save yourself the headache.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 17, 2014)

All of the pollen will pollinate any of the plants. Grow the seeds to maturity and fix your light issue. Something isn't as dark as it needs to be, or as regular as it needs to be if you got that many hermies.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 17, 2014)

What you are going to have, is a bunch of unknown crosses. They will likely all be female.

** If you find a bud that has many many more seeds than the others, then you are in luck. In this case, your pollen sack had burst, pollinating its own branch with itself heavily, yielding feminized seeds that are descendents of itself.**


----------



## BlackWidowGrow (Mar 18, 2014)

ProdigalSun said:


> What you are going to have, is a bunch of unknown crosses. They will likely all be female.
> 
> ** If you find a bud that has many many more seeds than the others, then you are in luck. In this case, your pollen sack had burst, pollinating its own branch with itself heavily, yielding feminized seeds that are descendents of itself.**


Thanks for the reply. This was somewhat what I was thinking. Going to flip 12/12 on monday for 3 random White widow crosses, and a Green Poison

I guess I should of added that I was trying to stress my girls into going hermy. After I had cut off the tops I let the lower branches go much longer and I also poke the stems with tacks.


----------



## DroidBoy (Mar 18, 2014)

OMFG m8 im a noob but fook dont stick em with pins tacs or whatever else u have thats just plane cruel do what every 1 else does collodial silver the shit out of it bud


----------



## BlackWidowGrow (Mar 18, 2014)

There is actually a lot of people that poke the stems to stress for more trichome production as well. I wouldn't say it is cruel, supercropping feels worse than poking them but the girls love it.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 18, 2014)

pop the seeds outside see if any are stable you now the white is a fem and she fems others just nicely alot of reputable breeders self this one and others but you never now i used so fucken up plants just to see what would happend and i cant be happer with the outcome.. the ones i thought were gona be fire just metioker and the ones i thought were gona suck turned out just fire,, its wierd but throwem outside see what happends..


----------



## BlackWidowGrow (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm growing 4 of these random seeds in DWC, 1 white widow and 1 green poison has been growing so fast compared to the other 2 white widows half as big, I hope they all turn out to be fire, who doesn't? 

The genetics the seeds come from were really good. The white widow I got the seeds from was so frosty, twice as frosty as the other white widow I had going, the green poison was a real fast grower, but it died before it made some good buds (Thailand trip for two weeks, water pump died) This plant is supposed to flower in 7 weeks, so I hope it produces nicely, I will be cloning all four of the girls and most likely just keeping the two fast growers once I find out what the buds are like. 

I just put up some photos of my grow in my grow journal if you wanna check it out. I've got new photos coming tomorrow (taken 4 days after the day 28 )


----------



## hermex (Mar 18, 2014)

The plants with just a few seeds are probably good crosses, or even branches on individual plants that just had a few. With your circulating fan you can't be sure of anything, but those areas with just a few seeds probably caught some pollen that was floating around and that may make it more likely that it was from a different plant. The heavily seeded areas may have been more likely to have been pollinated by a branch close by, like above it or right beside it. I think you'll know pretty quickly whether or not you have self pollinated hermie seeds....they'll be sterile, grow like shit, or hermie quickly.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 18, 2014)

hummmm... i've always heard that a hermie begets a hermie, begets a hermie, etc. etc. etc...
why would you want to grow hermes???


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 18, 2014)

BlackWidowGrow said:


> Thanks for the reply. This was somewhat what I was thinking. Going to flip 12/12 on monday for 3 random White widow crosses, and a Green Poison
> 
> I guess I should of added that I was trying to stress my girls into going hermy. After I had cut off the tops I let the lower branches go much longer and I also poke the stems with tacks.


http://www.growweedeasy.com/how-to-make-your-own-feminized-marijuana seeds


It's not "cruel" to put a pin into a stem, no neurological function in the plant. It wiill make the stems a little stronger though. If you want female seeds, either use the silver (DO NOT SMOKE THE TREATED BUDS) or keep messing with the light cycle. Re-flowering is a great idea, besides, it will give you more pot. Some say that a second harvest is stronger than the first. I'm re-flowering a Sugar Black Rose, and a Michiganja right now.


----------



## supertiger (Mar 18, 2014)

I think he's hoping the hermie pollinated a non hermie female making the seed genetics 75% female and most likely to produce more feminine seeds. I'm not sure that's how that works though.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Mar 18, 2014)

BlackWidowGrow said:


> Thanks for the reply. This was somewhat what I was thinking. Going to flip 12/12 on monday for 3 random White widow crosses, and a Green Poison
> 
> I guess I should of added that I was trying to stress my girls into going hermy. After I had cut off the tops I let the lower branches go much longer and I also poke the stems with tacks.


While those seeds WILL be feminized, they will also carry the trait that caused it to throw nanners in the first place. Just be aware of that.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Mar 18, 2014)

greenlikemoney said:


> While those seeds WILL be feminized, they will also carry the trait that caused it to throw nanners in the first place. Just be aware of that.


Only if it's a genetic issue, and not a light problem. A little time on the dark side of the moon will answer this mystery.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 18, 2014)

if the pollen of a herm, pollenates a non-herm, you still get herms.


----------



## BlackWidowGrow (Mar 18, 2014)

It seems everyone has fixated on something that I never asked... I know there is a lot of controversy over hermied plants making hermies. But that wasn't my question.

While I appreciate all of your concerns that my plants will hermy, it isn't changing the fact that I have 4 of these seeds about 5 weeks into veg which I'm getting ready to flower next week.

Also as stated in a previous post, I stressed the girls for about a month after I harvested the majority of the plant so that some of the girls might hermy, which a lot of them did. The bud I harvested (when the trichomes were about 50/50 amber milky) did not have seeds.

I will find out soon enough who is right about my particular situation. Stick around and find out if you want


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 18, 2014)

BlackWidowGrow said:


> It seems everyone has fixated on something that I never asked... I know there is a lot of controversy over hermied plants making hermies. But that wasn't my question.
> 
> While I appreciate all of your concerns that my plants will hermy, it isn't changing the fact that I have 4 of these seeds about 5 weeks into veg which I'm getting ready to flower next week.
> 
> ...


you asked about crosses from a hermie. you got the responses you should have expected, why waste time with hermies???


----------



## BlackWidowGrow (Mar 18, 2014)

*"Does anyone know how likely the plants are to cross with other plants as opposed to themselves?"* 

I didn't ask if the seeds were going to make hermies, I asked about the chances of cross pollination. I did get some helpful answers about my question though.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 18, 2014)

The answer is>

They are 100% just as likely to cross with other plants as opposed to themselves.
If the hermi flowers aren't sterile, it will create beans in any female nearby(including itself).

Make sure the s33ds fully mature (~5-6 weeks) if you plan on using them.
Be aware that there will >usually< be some offspring that also herm, but if your lucky enough they could be all stable fem.

If that doesn't answer what you're asking, Good Luck!


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Mar 18, 2014)

You will end up with random crosses, especially if you had a fan in place. 

I would like to add that there are controlled ways of producing feminized seeds. Allowing a few plants to cross pollinate freely is a headache, because you wont know what is what. I assume you are growing for personal use only....

I suggest you pollinate your ladies with a good male. I know its a pain for most indoor growers to take that 50/50 chance of male/female, but in my opinion it is a lot better than dealing with hermaphrodites. A good male can improve the genetics of any strain, where as a hermie will do the exact opposite; Loss of vigor is inevitable when breeding hermies...

Anyways, Good Luck


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 24, 2014)

I've had 2 herms before, the first gave me all fems that where skinnier than the mother. The 2nd I used another male on, they turned out normal.
Anyway to answer your question, I would bet there's an 80% chance the seds are crossed. A few will be the same strain but don't expect it and they're probably female.


----------



## JointOperation (May 2, 2014)

ya i would just wouldnt plant any seeds from the plant that hermied.. and seeded itself.. put those away for new outdoor spots u need to test before making it a new spot.. but all the others.. are just feminized crosses.. some will have hermi tendencies. so becareful if u pop them.. need to keep a stress free environment to grow hermi seeds without them seeding out..

i just had a new seed plant.. from a cross i made.. pollinate lower buds on a few plants.. ill use them outdoors on test spots. but i wont risk any indoors with them.. also.. this is why its good to a have a flower room that can be a quarentine for new strains seed and clone.. before making it into the production room.

if u wana make fem seeds.. pick a female.. and spray with CS.. we are doing a fem seed run right now.. making like 30 crosses.. should be nice.. the work ive been doing is making some amazing plants.. i got a few males that kill it . with everything they touch it turns to gold.


----------

